# Hi Mountain poultry brine



## victorytea (Aug 3, 2012)

Got some and it says to brine at least 24 hrs and not to apply smoke until the bird has cooked for an hour- do you guys subscribe to that idea and what is the purpose? Paul


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Aug 3, 2012)

There's not enough info to form an opinion on the brine time.

Is this a brine with cure or not?

Cooking method will depend on the factors above.


~Martin


----------



## scarbelly (Aug 3, 2012)

Just went to the High Mountain website and there is no info there on the product so like Martin said we need complete details from the directions and ingredients


----------



## smokinhusker (Aug 3, 2012)

DiggingDogFarm said:


> There's not enough info to form an opinion on the brine time.
> 
> Is this a brine with cure or not?
> 
> ...


Martin, Here's the ingredients from the website: 

Gourmet Fish Brine: 

Salt, sugar, brown sugar, and sodium nitrite 3.99%, maple sugar, 0.8% sodium erythorbate, caramel color and less than 2% soybean oil and silicon dioxide added as an anti-cake.

And instructions: Dissolve 1 pouch in 1 gallon ice water (34 – 38 F). Fish / Poultry should be chilled before curing. Immerse fish / poultry into Brine, making sure fish / poultry is completely covered by Brine. Place in refrigerator 12 – 24 hours, depending on size and thickness. After fish has been in the Brine for the proper time, remove, rinse, pat dry and smoke.

Place in smoker without smoke for the first hour then add smoke until desired color is reached.

Smoking time will vary depending on type of smoker, location, outside temperature, etc.

Fish should be smoked until internal temperature reaches 155 – 165F.

Poultry should be smoked until internal temperature reaches 165– 170F.
FISH CURING CHART

12 – 24 hours

POULTRY CURING CHART

12 – 24 hours

HINTS

Always use non-metallic bowls or pans for brine
Lightly oil cooking rack so the fish / poultry doesn't stick
Do not re-use brine
Use bottled water if you have chemically-treated water
Move fish/ poultry around in brine every few hours
Inject Brine into joints, breast & legs for best absorption in large birds


----------



## biteme7951 (Aug 3, 2012)

I brine overnight with about the same ingredients but have gone as long as 24-30hrs with no issues. The first hour with no smoke is to let the outer portion dry a little as smoke doesn't stick well to wet surfaces.

Barry.


----------



## victorytea (Aug 3, 2012)

I'm assuming it's a cure because the directions say that "poultry should be chilled before curing". It adds "dissolve 1 pouch in 1 gal ice water and to place in fridge for 24 hours. Ingredients are salt,sugar,sodium nitrate and caramel color. Below that it says "nitrates are used in curing meats. Hope this helps- Paul


----------



## biteme7951 (Aug 3, 2012)

Sodium Nitrite is the curing agent.....I almost always add cure to my poultry brine, especially when serving others as it just makes the process safer. Just rinse brine off when done brineing, pat dry, and sprinkle with your favorite rub and smoke.

Barry.


----------

